# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Legislation: H.R. 24 - Audit the Fed - 224 Cosponsors [5/9 Update +1]

## tsai3904

*Update*:

On September 17, H.R. 24 passed the House by a vote of 333-92.

Here is the roll call:
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2014/roll504.xml


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*H.R. 24*

*Federal Reserve Transparency Act of 2013*

Sponsor: Rep Broun, Paul C. [GA-10] (introduced 1/3/2013)

Cosponsors (224)




> Rep Aderholt, Robert B. [AL-4] - 2/14/2013 
> Rep Amash, Justin [MI-3] - 1/14/2013 
> Rep Amodei, Mark E. [NV-2] - 1/14/2013 
> Rep Bachmann, Michele [MN-6] - 1/14/2013 
> Rep Barletta, Lou [PA-11] - 1/14/2013 
> Rep Barr, Andy [KY-6] - 2/6/2013 
> Rep Barrow, John [GA-12] - 9/27/2013 
> Rep Barton, Joe [TX-6] - 1/14/2013 
> Rep Benishek, Dan [MI-1] - 4/10/2013 
> ...


==================================================

*Find your Representative's contact information here:*

http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/

==================================================

*Link to S. 209, the Senate Audit the Fed bill:*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-2-26-Update-1

----------


## tsai3904

9 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Aderholt, Robert B. [AL-4] - 2/14/2013
> Rep Boustany, Charles W., Jr. [LA-3] - 2/14/2013
> Rep Cassidy, Bill [LA-6] - 2/14/2013
> Rep Crawford, Eric A. "Rick" [AR-1] - 2/14/2013
> Rep Fleischmann, Charles J. "Chuck" [TN-3] - 2/14/2013
> Rep Mica, John L. [FL-7] - 2/14/2013
> Rep Miller, Jeff [FL-1] - 2/14/2013
> Rep Stutzman, Marlin A. [IN-3] - 2/14/2013
> Rep Young, Todd C. [IN-9] - 2/14/2013

----------


## tsai3904

7 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Grimm, Michael G. [NY-11] - 2/28/2013
> Rep Jenkins, Lynn [KS-2] - 2/28/2013
> Rep Jordan, Jim [OH-4] - 2/28/2013
> Rep Meehan, Patrick [PA-7] - 2/28/2013
> Rep Tipton, Scott R. [CO-3] - 2/28/2013
> Rep Wenstrup, Brad R. [OH-2] - 2/28/2013
> Rep Young, C. W. Bill [FL-13] - 2/28/2013

----------


## Gage

Thanks for doing this.

----------


## sailingaway

bump for more sponsors!

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Massie, Thomas [KY-4] - 3/13/2013

----------


## sailingaway

bump for more sponsors!

----------


## tsai3904

3 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Davis, Rodney [IL-13] - 3/21/2013 
> Rep Lankford, James [OK-5] - 3/21/2013 
> Rep Lipinski, Daniel [IL-3] - 3/21/2013

----------


## Falcon63

Harry Reid won't even allow a vote on it...

----------


## tsai3904

> Harry Reid won't even allow a vote on it...


Yea he won't but getting the House to vote on the bill in 2012 was a huge deal.

Five current Democratic Senators are now on the record of voting for Audit the Fed while they were members of the House.  There's also several Democratic House members who voted for the bill and are now running for Senate (Stephen Lynch in MA, Bruce Braley in IA and possibly Nick Rahall in WV).  This is why it's important to at least get the House to vote on the bill again to get any potential Congressmen who have Senate aspirations on the record.

When Republicans gain control of the Senate, we're going to need every vote we can get and having Democratic Senators who voted for the bill while in the House is going to be very important.

----------


## sailingaway

bump for more sponsors!  Also remember there is an #AuditTheFed #Twitterbomb coming up on April 15 at 8pm EST to push HR 24, S 209 and to get people to pressure Reid to fulfill his oft repeated promise to support an audit by bringing S209 to the floor for a vote!

----------


## tsai3904

5 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Benishek, Dan [MI-1] - 4/10/2013 
> Rep Duffy, Sean P. [WI-7] - 4/10/2013
> Rep Salmon, Matt [AZ-5] - 4/10/2013 
> Rep Stewart, Chris [UT-2] - 4/10/2013 
> Rep Young, Don [AK] - 4/10/2013

----------


## sailingaway

> 5 new cosponsors yesterday:


Thanks for updating the OP.

----------


## sailingaway

bump for more sponsors!

----------


## tsai3904

4 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Cotton, Tom [AR-4] - 5/9/2013 
> Rep McClintock, Tom [CA-4] - 5/9/2013 
> Rep Owens, William L. [NY-21] - 5/9/2013
> Rep Schweikert, David [AZ-6] - 5/9/2013

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Sanford, Mark [SC-1] - 6/5/2013

----------


## T.hill

That was only a matter of time

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Daines, Steve [MT] - 6/11/2013

----------


## tsai3904

2 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Kelly, Mike [PA-3] - 6/12/2013
> Rep Murphy, Tim [PA-18] - 6/12/2013

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> 2 new cosponsors yesterday:

----------


## sailingaway

bump for more sponsors!

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Upton, Fred [MI-6] - 6/14/2013

----------


## anaconda

...

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## pathtofreedom

Time to drive the money changers out of the temple!!

----------


## NationalAnarchist

Is there an approved message to send my congressman? Mark Meadows isn't a co sponsor yet.

----------


## tsai3904

> Is there an approved message to send my congressman? Mark Meadows isn't a co sponsor yet.


There is no approved message.  You can say something along the lines of "I urge you to support H.R. 24, the Federal Reserve Transparency Act of 2013, because the Federal Reserve should not be allowed to conduct monetary policy deliberations that affect the country in secret."

You can also mention that the North Carolina GOP's recently adopted 2013 platform includes support for a full audit of the Federal Reserve (see Article II, Number 7 here:  http://www.ncgop.org/wp-content/uplo...orm-Passed.pdf)

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Marchant, Kenny [TX-24] - 7/11/2013

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Smith, Jason T. [MO-8] - 7/17/2013

----------


## Dianne

Great thread, thanks !!

----------


## Champ

Has there been any updated news regarding Harry Reid and his suppression of this bill thus far?  I was watching this closely for months but stopped after it looked idle.

----------


## tsai3904

> Has there been any updated news regarding Harry Reid and his suppression of this bill thus far?  I was watching this closely for months but stopped after it looked idle.


Harry Reid isn't going to allow it come to the floor for a vote.  The only hope is to see a Republican controlled Senate.  However, pressure still needs to be applied on everyone, especially the House.

Rand has only gotten one Democratic Senator (Mark Begich) to cosponsor his bill in over two years.  However, because the House voted on Ron's bill in 2012, we got a lot of Democrats on the record of where they stand.  Five of those Democrats who voted for Ron's bill in the House are now Senators.  Many more Democrats who voted for the bill are running for Senate (like Bruce Braley in Iowa).

There are some Republican Senators who oppose an audit (like Bob Corker of TN) so we're going to need some Democrats to support the bill when Republicans gain the Senate majority.

----------


## goRPaul

Being the first democrat to co-sponsor Audit The Fed in 2009, Alan Grayson should be a shoe-in for this bill.  Has anyone called him about it?

----------


## Michael Landon

I received the following e-mail from my House Representative, Richard Nolan (D-MN) CD8....

Dear Mr. XXXXXX,

Thank you for contacting me regarding your concerns with the Federal Reserve. 

I have always supported more oversight, transparency, and disclosure in our government, including the Federal Reserve. The Federal Reserve must be reformed to serve the needs of working families, not just CEOs on Wall Street.

To that end, I support H.R. 33, the Federal Reserve Transparency Act of 2013, as a means to grant American taxpayers more oversight and more control of their hard earned money. The Federal Reserve has never been required to fully disclose the details of how they manage our nation's money and legislation that lends transparency and honesty to this non-elected body will be both welcome and worthwhile. Rest assured, I will continue to keep you informed as this legislation progresses.

Thank you again for taking the time to contact me. I appreciate your advice and counsel, and hope you will continue to stay in touch. Please let me know whenever I can be of assistance. 

Sincerely, 
Richard M. Nolan
Member of Congress

----------


## tsai3904

> I received the following e-mail from my House Representative, Richard Nolan (D-MN) CD8....


Good to see since he wasn't in Congress when they voted on Audit the Fed last year.  H.R. 33 is the duplicate Audit the Fed bill so hopefully he'll sign on as a cosponsor to H.R. 24.

----------


## Champ

Congressman Nolan also voted yes on the Amash NSA surveillance bill last Wednesday.  

As a Minnesotan, I have been closely following our congressmen and their voting records and I guess there is some sense of relief that we have someone who seems to be on the side of the people, at least some of these critical issues as of late.

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Franks, Trent [AZ-8] - 7/31/2013

----------


## tsai3904

8 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Braley, Bruce L. [IA-1] - 9/9/2013 
> Rep Cramer, Kevin [ND] - 9/9/2013  
> Rep Diaz-Balart, Mario [FL-25] - 9/9/2013
> Rep Gohmert, Louie [TX-1] - 9/9/2013 
> Rep Guthrie, Brett [KY-2] - 9/9/2013 
> Rep Kingston, Jack [GA-1] - 9/9/2013 
> Rep Meadows, Mark [NC-11] - 9/9/2013
> Rep Rohrabacher, Dana [CA-48] - 9/9/2013


Braley is a Democrat running for Senate in Iowa.  

Lost a cosponsor due to resignation:




> Rep Bonner, Jo [AL-1] - 1/14/2013

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Collins, Chris [NY-27] - 9/12/2013

----------


## tsai3904

2 new cosponsors on 9/20:




> Rep Maffei, Daniel B. [NY-24] - 9/20/2013
> Rep Rigell, E. Scott [VA-2] - 9/20/2013

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Barrow, John [GA-12] - 9/27/2013


1 lost cosponsor yesterday (member resigned from House):




> Rep Alexander, Rodney [LA-5]

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> 1 new cosponsor yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 1 lost cosponsor yesterday (member resigned from House):


Dang (at the lost one)

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Ellmers, Renee L. [NC-2] - 10/16/2013

----------


## MrGoose

Doc Hastings actually doing something... Color me surprised...

----------


## tsai3904

Lost a cosponsor yesterday (member passed away):




> Rep Young, C. W. Bill [FL-13]

----------


## tsai3904

3 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Green, Gene [TX-29] - 10/23/2013 
> Rep Harper, Gregg [MS-3] - 10/23/2013 
> Rep Ros-Lehtinen, Ileana [FL-27] - 10/23/2013

----------


## tsai3904

2 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Graves, Tom [GA-14] - 10/30/2013
> Rep Palazzo, Steven M. [MS-4] - 10/30/2013

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> 3 new cosponsors yesterday:





> 2 new cosponsors yesterday:


Wooohooooo!

----------


## tsai3904

3 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Lucas, Frank D. [OK-3] - 11/14/2013
> Rep Polis, Jared [CO-2] - 11/14/2013 
> Rep Valadao, David G. [CA-21] - 11/14/2013

----------


## philipped

> 3 new cosponsors yesterday:


LET'S DO THIS!!!

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep LoBiondo, Frank A. [NJ-2] - 11/15/2013

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor on 11/20:




> Rep Pittenger, Robert [NC-9] - 11/20/2013

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Grayson, Alan [FL-9] - 12/3/2013

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Ross, Dennis A. [FL-15] - 12/9/2013

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Shuster, Bill [PA-9] - 1/7/2014

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Smith, Lamar [TX-21] - 1/8/2014

----------


## tsai3904

3 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Fitzpatrick, Michael G. [PA-8] - 1/27/2014
> Rep Hudson, Richard [NC-8] - 1/27/2014
> Rep McAllister, Vance M. [LA-5] - 1/27/2014


1 lost cosponsor yesterday (member resigned from House):




> Rep Radel, Trey [FL-19]

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Hall, Ralph M. [TX-4] - 2/10/2014

----------


## tsai3904

3 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Bishop, Rob [UT-1] - 2/11/2014
> Rep Coffman, Mike [CO-6] - 2/11/2014
> Rep Denham, Jeff [CA-10] - 2/11/2014

----------


## tsai3904

11 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Cole, Tom [OK-4] - 2/27/2014
> Rep Fleming, John [LA-4] - 2/27/2014
> Rep Gingrey, Phil [GA-11] - 2/27/2014
> Rep Johnson, Sam [TX-3] - 2/27/2014 
> Rep Labrador, Raul R. [ID-1] - 2/27/2014 
> Rep Mulvaney, Mick [SC-5] - 2/27/2014 
> Rep Price, Tom [GA-6] - 2/27/2014 
> Rep Ribble, Reid J. [WI-8] - 2/27/2014 
> Rep Thornberry, Mac [TX-13] - 2/27/2014 
> ...

----------


## tsai3904

7 new cosponsors on 3/14:




> Rep Bridenstine, Jim [OK-1] - 3/14/2014 
> Rep Conaway, K. Michael [TX-11] - 3/14/2014 
> Rep Cook, Paul [CA-8] - 3/14/2014 
> Rep Neugebauer, Randy [TX-19] - 3/14/2014
> Rep Reed, Tom [NY-23] - 3/14/2014 
> Rep Rice, Tom [SC-7] - 3/14/2014
> Rep Rothfus, Keith J. [PA-12] - 3/14/2014


186 of 233 Republicans have cosponsored
17 of 200 Demcorats have cosponsored

----------


## tsai3904

2 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Renacci, James B. [OH-16] - 4/1/2014 
> Rep Ruppersberger, C. A. Dutch [MD-2] - 4/1/2014


Ruppersberger cosponsoring is a bit odd.  He's the first Democrat who didn't cosponsor Ron Paul's bill (HR 459) to cosponsor this bill.  He did vote for Ron's bill though in 2012.

----------


## tsai3904

2 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Herrera Beutler, Jaime [WA-3] - 4/9/2014
> Rep Miller, Gary G. [CA-31] - 4/9/2014

----------


## tsai3904

3 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Jolly, David [FL-13] - 4/10/2014 
> Rep Mullin, Markwayne [OK-2] - 4/10/2014
> Rep Rooney, Thomas J. [FL-17] - 4/10/2014

----------


## erowe1

This says there are now 213.
http://beta.congress.gov/bill/113th-...house-bill/24/

----------


## tsai3904

> This says there are now 213.
> http://beta.congress.gov/bill/113th-...house-bill/24/


Four members who cosponsored are not in office anymore (3 resigned and 1 died).

----------


## Ecolibertarian

We need to be calling and emailing our representatives about this every day. We just need to be squeakier wheels.

----------


## tsai3904

4 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Chabot, Steve [OH-1] - 5/6/2014  
> Rep Gibbs, Bob [OH-7] - 5/6/2014 
> Rep Perry, Scott [PA-4] - 5/6/2014
> Rep Wagner, Ann [MO-2] - 5/6/2014

----------


## tsai3904

10 new cosponsors yesterday:




> Rep Brooks, Mo [AL-5] - 5/7/2014  
> Rep Crenshaw, Ander [FL-4] - 5/7/2014
> Rep Garrett, Scott [NJ-5] - 5/7/2014
> Rep Granger, Kay [TX-12] - 5/7/2014 
> Rep Petri, Thomas E. [WI-6] - 5/7/2014 
> Rep Pitts, Joseph R. [PA-16] - 5/7/2014
> Rep Shimkus, John [IL-15] - 5/7/2014 
> Rep Smith, Christopher H. [NJ-4] - 5/7/2014 
> Rep Walorski, Jackie [IN-2] - 5/7/2014
> Rep Williams, Roger [TX-25] - 5/7/2014

----------


## tsai3904

1 new cosponsor yesterday:




> Rep Lofgren, Zoe [CA-19] - 5/8/2014

----------


## tsai3904

The Committee on Oversight and Government Reform will markup the bill tomorrow, July 24.  The meeting begins at 1 pm ET but they will be marking up many bills.  Both Amash and Massie are members of the Committee.  

http://oversight.house.gov/markup/fu...ss-meeting-11/

----------


## tsai3904

Markup of the bill coming up soon.  Live stream: http://oversight.house.gov/markup/fu...ss-meeting-11/

----------


## tsai3904

The Committee marked up and passed the bill.  It can now be brought to the floor by the Majority Leader.

Here's Justin Amash speaking in support of the bill (between 1:21:11 and 1:22:37):



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3102aTxP0v4

----------


## philipped

> The Committee marked up and passed the bill.  It can now be brought to the floor by the Majority Leader.
> 
> Here's Justin Amash speaking in support of the bill (between 1:21:11 and 1:22:37):
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3102aTxP0v4


Justin Amash is STUPID LIVE!!!

----------


## Barrex

> Justin Amash is STUPID LIVE!!!


I dont understand this sentence. Can someone explain it to me?

----------


## philipped

> I dont understand this sentence. Can someone explain it to me?


I apologize lol, by saying he's stupid live I meant it increases my eagerness and ability to feel elated when I witness Justin Amash speak in committee in regards to that legislation...It gets me hyped!

----------

